# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi

## Pasiqe

Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi, ushqimi i shpresës

me shpirt e zemër të madhe shqiptari


(Në 93 - vjetorin e lindjes dhe 16 vjetorin e vdekjes)


nga Tomë Mrijaj New York



Mirëse u ka pru Zoti në shtëpin tuej. Kjo sot asht një shkëndi

e vogël, por që do të bahet nji flakë e madhe nji ditë në Atdhe





Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi

24 Dhjetor 1969, Krishtlindje, New York

Ai ruajti të freskët në kopshtin e vogël të komunitetit katolik në ShBA gjelbërimin e fesë së gjallë të Krishtit, duke qenë themeluesi e kapelani i parë i kishës katolike shqiptare në mërgimin e largët. 

E kam të lehtë por edhe të vështirë të shkruaj për jetën dhe veprën e klerikut shumë të madh Dr. Imzot Zef Oroshin, që bëri aq shumë për komunitetit shqiptar në ShBA. Ka qenë pranvera e vitit 1978, kur unë për herë të parë erdha në ShBA si emigrant dhe pata fatin, nderin, kënaqësinë e privilegjin, që të njihem me klerikun këtë burrë të madh të kombit shqiptar, që kishte një shpirt të madh atdhetari. Që nga ajo ditë dhe deri sa mbylli sytë, ku Zoti e mori në krahët e vet sebashku merrnim pjese në gëzime, hidhërime dhe festa nacionale. Ishim me të vërtetë miq të mire deri sa ai kaloi në amshim. Për 11 vjet me radhë ndoqa nga afër aktivitetet fetare e atdhetare të prelatit tonë të madh. Kjo më nxiti që vijueshmërisht të mbaj në bllokun e shënimeve ditar nga jeta, puna dhe veprat kulturore, fetare e shkencore, që ai ia la trashëgim botës shqiptare në diasporë.

Qysh në vendlindje ishte shumë i respektuar e i nderuar për traditat e shëndoshta atdhetare që kishte, duke i besuar shumë atij. Ai ka qenë një njeri i respektuar nga të gjithë çetat nacionaliste kundërkomuniste, kryetarët e së cilave vazhdimisht konsultoheshin me të si një njeri i ditur e shumë largpamës. E la vendlindjen dhe trojet e stërgjyshërve ilirë me dhimbje të thellë në shpirt, mall i cili e shoqëroi gjatë gjithë jetës në ShBA, ku punoi si bari i denjë shpirtëror për popullin e vet në diasporë. 

I donte dhe respektonte me një veneracion të veçantë të gjithë fytyrat e ndritura të klerit katolik, me të cilët mburrej e shpesh me nostalgji kujtonte mësuesit, që i mësuan ABC - në në shqip e gjuhë të huaja, për të njohur nga afër zhvillimin e përparimin kulturor të Europës Perëndimore. Fliste me krenari të veçantë gjatë kohës së shëtitjeve të lira në parqet e New York - ut për Fishtën, Dom Ndre Mjedjen, Dom Ndre Zadejen, vëllezërit Prof. Ernest Koliqi shkrimtar e Eminencën e Tij Mikel Koliqi, që arriti të bëhet edhe Kardinali i Parë në të gjithë Historinë e Lavdishme të Krishtërimit ndër Shqiptarë, Andersenin Shqiptar At Donat Kurtin, Mons. Ernest Maria Çoben, Ipeshkvin e publicistin At Vinçenc Prennushin, gjuhëtarin e shquar At Justin Rrotën e shumë e shumë të tjerë.         

Me rastin e inagurimit të kishës së re në Bronx, më 24 shtator 1978, bëhet një bashkëmeshim meshtarësh shqiptar e amerikan, me pjesëmarrje të madhe të shqiptarëve, pa dallim feje nga krejt qyteti i New Yorkut me rrethe. Kremtimi vijoi në mbrëmje, me një darkë gazmore, që u shtrua për këtë rast në restorantin Chateau Pelham (Bronx), në të cilën morën pjesë më shumë se 800 vetë. 

Unë pata kënaqësinë e veçantë, që sëbashku me njerëz të tjerë të përshëndes këtë ngjarje të madhe të komunitetit tonë asokohe, duke recituar një poezi kushtuar Mons. Zef Oroshit. Meshtari tipik mirditor më hyri në zemër, sepse Ai ishte një baba shpirtëror i rrahur nga fortunat e jetës së vështirë në emigracion. 

Kush e njeh këtu në Amerikë dhe nuk ruan kujtime të mira mbresëlënëse për një antikomunist të vendosur.  

Marsi për shqiptarët është i veçantë, sepse gjatë këtij muaji janë bërë kryengritje e luftra të mëdha për lirinë e Shqipërisë dhe Dardanisë. Ky muaj është i njohur edhe si muaj i vdekjes së fytyrave të shquara të nacionalizmës së kulluar. Vdekja e tyre është fizike, mbasi shembulli e kujtimi i tyre pozitiv mbetet një meteor qe shndrit me veprën e tyre ne dobi të kombit edhe pse larg vendlindjes në ShBA. Në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit të kaluar gjatë javës së dytë të këtij muaji, ndërruan jetë figura të shquara të diasporës Imzot Fan Stilian Noli (1882 - 1965), Dr. Monsinjor Zef Oroshi (1912-1989) dhe profesor Martin Camaj (1925 - 1992).

Më 15 mars të vitit 1989 ndërroi jetë në spitalin Albert Einstein të New York - ut, Monsinjor Zef Oroshi, themelues dhe udhëheqës i Kishës Katolike Shqiptare Zoja e Kshillit tMir (Zoja e Shkodrës). Një ditë pas vdekjes, më 16 mars 1989 gazeta The Neë York Times botoi një shkrim për vdekjen e këtij meshtari shqiptar, duke vënë në dukje veprimtarinë e tij fetare dhe kombëtare.

Emri i tij i pagëzimit ishte Zef Çoku. U lind më 23 nëntor të vitit 1912 në një prej familjeve më fisnike të Oroshit, fqinjë me Derën e Gjomarkut, ku ruhej dhe interpretohej më mirë se kudo tjetër Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit. Ndrec Çoku, i zoti i familjes Çoku, përmendet edhe sot e kësaj dite për një akt jashtëzakonisht human, pasi që kishte shpëtuar vrasësit e djalit të vet. Njeriu që i kishte vrarë djalin ndiqej nga trimat e familjes Çoku. Vrasësi, duke parë rrezikun për vdekje, i ra në derë Ndrec Çokut. Ky e pranoi në shtëpinë e tij dhe e mbrojti sikur të ishte miku më i madh. Ata që e kanë ditur këtë ngjarje të mrekullueshme, tregojnë, se Ndreca e kishte ulur në çosh të oxhakut dhe pinte duhan dhe kafe me vrasësin, ndërsa djali i tij ishte shtrirë i vdekur aty pranë oxhakut. Ndrec Çoku e mbajti gjakësorin në shtëpi 24 orë dhe pastaj e përcolli, mbasi mori nga djemtë e familjes 30 ditë besë...

Mësimet fillestare Zef Oroshi i mbaroi në vendlindje, ndërsa mësimet e mesme i nis në vitin 1927 në Seminarin e njohur të Jezuitve në Shkodër. I etur për dije të thella dhe kulturë të pasur civilizuese dhe fetare Perëndimore, ai vijon studimet e larta më 1936  1940 në degën adhuruese të teolgjisë dhe filozofisë në Romë të Italisë. Pushtimin e vendit tonë nga Italia fashiste më 7 prill 1939 ai e priti me një shqetësim të madh, duke mbajtur ne shkollë pranë krevatit të gjumit flamurin nacional të Gjergj Kastriotit. Shugurohet meshtar në Itali. Ai zotëronte disa  gjuhë të huaja, si: latinishtën, italishtën, greqishtën e vjetër dhe të re, gjermanisht dhe anglishten me shkrim e gojë.

Jemi në vitin 1951 kur forcat e Ndjekjes (Sigurimi) komunist nën komandën e kriminelit të quajtur toger Baba, rrethojne kishën kur meshtari po thoshte meshën e së dielës me qëllim për ta ekzekutuar kur populli po delte nga dera e kishës. Një besimtar që kishte ndjekur nga afër të gjitha veprimet e tyre lajmëroi meshtarin. Ai e mbaroi meshën 10 minuta më përpara dhe me nje zgjuarësi e shpejtësi rrufe çau rrethimin, duke lënë me dhimbje veladonin e priftit ne famulli. Tri ditët e Pashkëve të vitit 1951, do tI kalonte në pyllin e Molungut në Mirditë që për të ishte bërë një mburojë e Zotit dhe kishë e mrekullueshme ku thoshte meshë në gjirin e natyrës. Ai kalon me mundime e vështirësi rrugën nga Mirdita në Mitrovicën e Kosovës, duke u plagosur në gushë nga plumbi i komunistëve. Pas katër garancive, që i dërgojnë shtëpia e Derës së Kapidanëve i riu Kapidan Ndue Gjonmarku i Mirditës bariu i grigjës niset për Itali. Ai udhëton në disa vende të Europës deri sa përfundon në ShBA, si kapelani i parë arbëror në historinë e

Kishes Katolike ne ShBA. 

Meshtari i përvujtur Mons. Oroshi, gjithnjë me nostalgji, mall dhe gëzim të veçantë, kur binte në mendime të thella për vitet e shkuara të rinisë në Shqipëri, me respekt e mirënjohje të thellë kujtonte të gjithë profesorët që i dhanë dije te qendrueshme dhe kulturë atdhetare e fetare. Një ndër mesuesit më të dashur që e deshti dhe e mbajti afër gjithnjë ishte poeti i njohur Dom Ndre Mjedja (1866  1937). Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi, fliste për talentin e mësuesit, që si poet dhe atdhetar i flaktë në përkujtim të 40 vjetorit të vdekjes, organizoi një seminar shkencor në New York, mbasi ai ka ndikuar shumë në jetën e tij rinore, për të qenë një bari i ardhshëm i dashur e i përvujtur pranë grigjes së vet. Midis shumë të nderuarve në tubimin e rëndësishëm kulturor u dallua me ligjeratën e tij të spikatur eruditi konseguent kundërkomunist Prof. Arshi Pipa (Professor Emeritus 1920 - 1997).

Me sa duket poeti - meshtar Mjedja, ka ndikuar edhe në nxitjen e përkrahjen e talentit të Mons. Oroshit në fushën e letrave shqipe. Tematika e shkrimeve të tyre kanë qenë Krishti, Zoja, Familja e Shenjt dhe temat shoqërore të komunitetit shqiptar. Jo pak shkrime me argumente historike e fakte, ai i ka kushtuar persekutimit të Klerit Katolik në Shqipëri, që po kalonte kalvarin më të përgjakshëm në të gjithë historinë e Evropës plakë. Në nënshkrimet e tij shohim shpesh se përdor në shkrime e artikuj shkencorë në revistat Shejzat, gazetën Dielli, duke përdorur shpesh pseudonimet Theologu, Zodiaku etj.

Për më tepër mbi figurën e madhe të prelatit shqiptar Prof. Karl Gurakuqi në revistën e mirënjohur Shejzat (le pleiadi) Xi, 1967, 1  4, f.31 vlerëson: DOM ZEF OROSHI: Nji arkitekt e sculptor shqiptar i Rilindjes në Dalmaci  Andrea di Nicolo Alessi da Durazzo. (Shejzat, Vjeti II i botimit (1958), faqe 34  39). Drejtori i Revistës së re Jeta Katholike Shqiptare, qi del nAmerikë tash nji vjet e ma, prifti shkodran, Dom Zef Oroshi, e fillon bashkëpunimin e vet me Revistën e Koliqit qysh prej numravet të parë të themelimit të saj, me shkrime gjithëfarësh, në të cilat spikatë gjuha e tij e pasun dhe e qortueme. Sikurse shihet nga titulli i këtij studimi, At Oroshi na përshkruen nji personalitet të artit të Rilindjes së parë, me emnin Andrea Nicolo Alessi nga Durrsi. Ky artist shqiptar e zhvilloi veprimtarin e vet në Dalmati, ku mund të shihen punimet e daluna nga dora e tij: në qytetin Trau, në Kathdralen e vendit, në Kapelën e të Lumit Orsini, asht vendosë truporja qi na paraqet Shën Gjon Ungjilltarin; në fund të Kathedrales gjindet Dera e Pagzimores, mbi të cilën artisti shqiptar ka gëdhenë në rrasa të mermeri Pagzimin e Krishtit, Dom Zefi e stolisë studimin e vet me nji bibljografi të pasun mbi ket Shqiptar, qi la nji emën në artin e skulpturës.

Dom Ndre Mjeda, ishte mësuesi i tij më i dashur dhe më i nderuar, për të cilin tërë jetën ruajti kujtime të mira, bile edhe librin Katër Ungjijt dhe Punët e Apostujve, ia kushtoi Dom Ndre Mjedjës. 

Pushtimin fashist të Shqipërisë si shumë patriotë të kohës Dr. Oroshi e priti me idinjatë e dhimbje të madhe në shpirt. I brumosur thellë qysh në bankat e shkollës me ndjenja të forta atdhetare, më 8 prill u kishte bërë thirrje studentëve shqiptarë për një protestë kundër pushtimit të Atdheut të tij. Gjithmonë tregonte, se kishte ngritur flamurin shqiptar në ballkonin e konviktit ku jetonte.

Pasi mbaroi studimet teologjike, Dom Zef Oroshi u kthye në Mirditë e prej andej shkoi në Korthpulë. Meshën e parë ia kishte kushtuar Zotit, sikurse vepronin të gjithë meshtarët që sapo kishin vënë kuletën e bardh dhe rrobën e bariut shpirtëror. 

Erë e fortunë e keqe do të frynte në Shqipëri askohe, komunistët ateist do të vinin me dhunë në pushtet. Por klerikët katolik, gjithnjë e kishin nuhatur renë e zezë, që vinte nga stepat e Siberisë bolshevike, ku të gjithë klerikët katolik e ortodoksë kishin filluar të përsekutohen pa mëshirë në litar, pushkatim me gjyqe fallco. Këtë veprim e ndërmori edhe diktatori ateist Enver Hoxha. 

Në fillim të viteve 1950, komunistët shqiptarë me të gjitha format dhe mënyrat e tyre të rafinuar kërkonin shkak për arrestimin e tij, por Dom Zef Oroshi, duke e nuhatur dhelpërinë e ateistëve komunist u largue e u bashkua me luftëtarët kundërkomunist në malet e Shqipërisë. Në vitin 1952 vendoset në Kosovë dhe prej andej kalon në Itali, ku fillon veprimtarinë kombëtare, në kushte tepër të vështira. 

Në kishën San Basiglio të Romës çonte meshë për mergimtarët shqiptarë, ku shpesh përmendete edhe përsekutimin që regjimi i kuq i Tiranës i bënte vëllezërve në Krishtin në Shqipëri, për kontributin që gjatë historisë kombëtare kishte dhënë kleri katolik shqiptar. Vlera atdhetare e fetare e meshtarëve shqiptarë ishte dhe mbeti gjithnjë ndera e kombit shqiptar gjatë shekujve plot tallaze të historisë sonë. Pranë Universitetit katolik Angelicus, mbaroi studimet e larta, ku mbrojti me nota maksimale edhe tezën e doktoraturës.
Monsinjor Zef Oroshi përktheu në gjuhën shqipe Shkrimin e Shenjt (Katër Ungjijtë dhe Punët e Apostujve).

Kushtet e vështira të jetesës në Itali e detyruan të emigronte në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Disa vjet jetoi në Boston, ku takohej vazhdimisht me imzot Fan Stilian Noli. Takimet midis tyre kanë qenë gjithnjë miqesore dhe të përzermerta. Shpesh bisedonim me orë të tëra, duke evokuar shumë kujtime gjatë takimeve me Kryepeshkopin shqiptar të Boston - it. Dr. Monsinjor Zef Oroshi pohonte me mburrje, se imzot Fan Noli ishte një patriot i vërtetë shqiptarë. Gjatë takimeve të shpeshta ekumenike dy prelatët shqiptar kishin shfaqur idenë e afrimit të Kishës Shqiptare Ortodokse dhe Kishës Katolike Shqiptare. Bile Kardinali i Boston - it, Cushing e kishte pritur mirë këtë ide dhe kishte marrë përsipër ndërmjetësimin për bashkimin e kishave tona, por me vdekjen e Peshkop Nolit më 13 mars të vitit 1965 bashkimi i kishave mbeti vetëm si ide.
Në fillim të viteve 60 - të, Dom Zef Oroshi vendoset në New York dhe më 16 qershor të vitit 1962, së bashku me Patër Andrea Nargaj, themelojnë Lidhjen Katolike Shqiptar - Amerikane dhe gazetën me të njëjtin emër, e cila pas një ndërprerje filloi të botohet me emrin Jeta Katolike (1965). Ajo përsëri ridoli si e përkohshme tremujore në vitin 1996 e vijon nën drejtimin e udhëheqësit shpirtëror të Kishës Katolike Zoja e Shkodrës, Dom Pjetër Popaj. 

Deri në vitin 1969, Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi ka dhënë meshë nëpër kisha amerikane. Po këtë vit, bashkësia katolike shqiptare bleu qendrën e vet në Park Avenue në Bronx, dhe në vitin 1973. Kjo qendër filloi veprimtarinë e vërtetë fetare, duke kryer të gjitha shërbimet fetare. 
Monsinjor Zef Oroshi ishte një burrë i urtë, i zellshëm, i shoqërueshëm dhe me karakter të fortë, por ishte jo i butë me kundështarët. 

Ai i respektonte të gjithë shqiptarët pa dallim feje apo krahine. Merrte pjesë në të gjitha mbledhjet shqiptare me karakter fetar, kulturor, kombëtar. Kishte një edukatë shumë ekumenike. Ishte shumë i mirëpritur në qendrat fetare islame dhe bashkëpunonte ngushtë me Hirësinë e Tij, Sali Myftia, Vehbi Ismailin, Imam Isa Hoxhën, Hoxhë Perollin, Sheh Halilin, Baba Rexhepin e të tjerë. Ata këmbenin vizita e telefonata për Pashkë dhe Bajram. 

Dr. Monsinjor Zef Oroshi, bëri fushatë për ndërtimin e qendrave katolike e islame, bile në listën e emrave që kanë kontribuar për blerjen e qendrës katolike është shënuar emri i shumë shqiptarëve të fesë islame. Shumë prej tyre në fillim shkonin në kishë, për të dëgjuar predikimin e Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshit. 

Për qendrimin e tij antikomunist, nënat, vëllezërit dhe motrat kishin pësuar shumë nga regjimi diktatorial në Atdhe. Zef Oroshi ishte aktiv në të gjitha veprimtaritë e Komunitetit Shqiptar të Amerikës. Bënte pjesë në Këshillin Drejtues të Organizatës Panshqiptare VATRA të Amerikës. Shkruante në shtypin shqiptar të diasporës. Kishte një karakter të fortë dhe ishte trim prej natyre. Shumica e besimtarëve gëzonin respekt për Dr. Mons, Zef Oroshin e Mirditës. Ai ishte shumë kryelartë për traditën e vendlindjes. Mburrej me veprimtarinë e meshtarëve të shquar nga kjo krahinë, sidomos me veprimtarinë fetare e kombëtare të Abatit Preng Doçit, patër Marlaskajt e shumë prelatë dhe meshtarë të tjërë që historikisht mbetën krenaria e trevave të njohura të Mirditës.

Dom Zef Oroshi ishte i gatshëm kurdoherë për drejtimin e ceremonive fetare e kombëtare. Në vitin 1969 organizata VATRA kremtoi në mënyrë solemne 60 vjetorin e themelimit të gazetës Dielli në hotelin Sheraton në Manhattan, ku morën pjesë dijetarë të shquar shqiptarë nga Amerika dhe Evropa, në mesin e të cilëve arbëreshë nga Kalabria që erdhën në ShBA me një aeroplan special. 

Të gjithë e pranojnë se ky përvjetor ishte një ndër kremtimet më të shkëlqyeshme të shqiptarëve të Amerikës ku dom Zef Oroshi i priu gjithë komunitetit në një meshë ceremoniale në katedralën e Shën Patrikut. Kardinali i atëhershëm i New York - ut, Terence Cooke dhe Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi celebruan meshën për të gjithë shqiiptarët e pranishëm.

Libri: Shkrimi i Shenjtë, që e përktheu ky prelat shqiptar ishte dhe mbetet sot e kësaj dite një kontribut i madh për besimtarët shqiptarë katolikë... Me rastin e botimit të librit, Papa Pali VI, Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshin e priti me respekt në audiencën e Tij në Vatikan, e uroj me gjithë zemër dhe bekime për një punë kaq të madhe në fushën e kulturës fetare dhe e shuguroi me titullin e lartë Monsinjor.

Në vitin 1973, Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi e ftoi në kishën tonë Nënë Terezën në mënyrë zyrtare dhe organizoi për Te një meshë madhështore, ku morën pjesë mijëra shqiptarë nga të gjithë anët e Amerikës dhe Canada. Ky veprim atdhetari të flaktë, ishte një gjest shumë patriotik, sepse atë ditë shqiptarët, patën rastin, nderin dhe kënaqësinë e veçantë të njihen për safërmi me Nënë Terezën. Kjo meshë mbetët një ndër kujtimet më të shkëlqyera për të gjithë shqiptaro - amerikanët.

Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi themeloi Qendrën Shqiptare dhe më vonë me ndihmën e besimtarëve të tjerë ndërtoi Kishën Katolike. Pasardhësve të tij, kjo përvojë u shërbeu për të bërë vepra të mëdha dhe të sukseshme. Të gjithë shqiptarët e veçanërisht udhëheqësit fetar, kanë merita të mëdha për ndërtimin e kishës së re. Mendoj, se nuk duhet harruar Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi, i cili në kushte të vështira vuri themelet e fesë katolike shqiptare këtu në Amerikë dhe punët që bëhen sot në këtë drejtim janë vazhdim i misionit të prelatit të ndritur atdhetar shqiptar, i cili ndërroi jetë 16 vjet më parë me dhimbje të madhe, që nuk e pa më Shqipërinë dhe vendllindjen Oroshin e burrave të shquar dhe të njohur të Mirditës.

Komuniteti shqiptar në ShBA e veçanërisht, ai i përkatësisë fetare katolike, duhet të përkujtojë çdo vit me nderim këtë meshtar, dijetar e atdhetar shqiptar, që tërë jetën veproi për të mirën e çështjes së Atdheut.

Vdekja e vëllait të madh Prendit e mundoi shumë Monsinjor Oroshin, dhe duhet thenë se kjo me sa duket ka qenë një goditje e fortë në zemrën e tij. Dhe që nga ajo ditë, ai gjithnjë e më tepër po binte shpirtërisht nga gjendja shëndetësore. 

Një ditë më tha: E pyeta vëllain e madh Prendin, kur ishim në Shqipni asokohe, se çfarë duhet të baj a të largohem nga Atdheu apo të qëndroj bashkë me ju. Ai (vëllai) më tha Dom Zef, duhet të shpëtosh ti, sepse je nji dëshmitar i shumë krimeve që ka fillue të baj komunizmi kundër Klerit Katoilik e popullit shqiptar, ndërsa për ne të bëhet çka ka thanë Zoti. 

Në këtë mënyrë familja e Monsinjor Oroshit, përjetoi burgjet më të tmerrshme dhe kampet e përqëndrimit në shumë sketerra të Shqipërisë, ku vdiqën, keqtrajtuan, pushkatuan me qindra e mijëra shqiptar të pafajshëm. Edhe motra e tij, Luçia gjendet edhe sot me banim në Lushnje, si pasojë e internenimeve që pësoi kjo familje. 

Veprat dhe puna e tij do të mbetën në kujtimin tonë përgjithmonë. Ai ruajti gjuhën shqipe të pastër pa bastardhimet që e munduan gjuhën shqipe në Kongresin e Çdrejtshkrimit në vitin 1972 në Tiranë, ku gjuha e ëmbël dhe e bukur gegë u masakrua, menjëherë mbas masakrimit e pushkatimit të bijve më të mirë të populit shqiptar që jetonin në Shqipërinë e Veriut. 

Enver Hoxha mendonte se me këtë veprim do të zhdukte Klerin Katolik dhe besimtarët e saj, por në fakt ai i bëri një nder Katolicizmit, duke i kthyer sot nga Selia e Shenjtë në Martir të Elterit, për shembullin e tyre në mbrojtje te doktrinës së krishterë dhe grigjës së vet që e donin dhe e respektonin me veneracion.

Klerikët patriotë si Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshi meritojnë, që përkujtimet të bëhen tradicionale. Frytet e punës së tij i gëzojmë ne sot. Shpresoj e besoj, se përvjetorët e tjerë të lindjes ose kalimit në amshim të përkujtohen në mënyrë të denjë, siç e meriton një prelat i tillë i përkushtuar tërësisht trinomit të pandarë Fe - Atdhe  Përparim . Veprat e puna do të mbetën në kujtimin tonë përgjithmonë. 

Ky është një mesazh i shkurtër përkujtimi e nderimi me shumë respekt për jetën dhe veprën e prelatit të shquar të kombit tonë e shqiptaro  amerikanëve në vecanti, mbasi prej vitesh, po punoj një libër monografi shkencore, e cila pret së shpejti botimin.


Marre nga http://www.mirdita.net/domZ.oroshi.htm

----------

